# Working?



## JessicaaJadex

Hey girls,

So i've recently started working from home, and wondered if any of you have any experience/tips with juggling a 9 month old and working! I've only just started, and I love it so much, but my son is so demanding and he just clings to my leg. I can't let him sit with me, because he just turns off my laptop and presses all the keys! 

I'm also a single mum, so I don't have the option of just giving him to a partner for a few hours a day. I really wan't this to work for us, but I'm knackered from staying up late to work! :coffee:


----------



## ChiiBaby

Have you got a travel cot or a playpen? maybe he'd be okay and play in there for awhile x


----------

